# SpeedSolving Forum Competitions Association (SFCA)



## gsingh (Aug 2, 2022)

Been wanting to do this for a while.

The SFCA is made up of people that oversee forum comps.





SFCA


SFCA




sites.google.com





The SFCA will basically be a wca for the forums, with most of the same features.
The team:
*Delegates:*

gsingh

baseballjello67

Luke Solves Cubes

Timona

Garf



*Rankings/Records:*

Timoma

Garf

*Competitor Profiles:*

Luke Solves Cubes

baseballjello67

gsingh

*Competition Managers:*

gsingh

baseballjello67


Organizers can pm a "delegate" who can help them. There will be 6 delegates (no more than 2/comp) and max. 5 organizers (excluding delegates)/comp.

If you are organizing a comp, or have one that hasn't taken place yet, pls pm both of the comp managers. (@gsingh and @baseballjello67)
We will give you a comp website.

Cheers,
gsingh


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 2, 2022)

Isn't there a July competition that some of you were running that you should focus on completing first?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 2, 2022)

Do the moderators not exist anymore?

What penalty will there be for people that think this is silly and decide to ignore you?


----------



## gsingh (Aug 2, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> What penalty will there be for people that think this is silly and decide to ignore you?


nothing at all. the comp just wont be listed on the site and the times wont be either



ender9994 said:


> Isn't there a July competition that some of you were running that you should focus on completing first?


we are still waiting for some ppl to submit r2 times, since barely anyone did


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 2, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Been wanting to do this for a while.
> 
> The SFCA is made up of people that oversee forum comps.
> 
> ...


I want to say that once the results are finalized, the organizers can PM @Luke Solves Cubes , @baseballjello67 , and @gsingh for the results to be posted on the competitor profiles and just PM @Timona and @Garf to post the results.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Aug 2, 2022)

ya know, if you're gonna try to do something like this, maybe include actual forum mods/admins lmao


----------



## qwr (Aug 2, 2022)

gsingh said:


> The team:
> *Delegates:*
> 
> gsingh
> ...


I don't trust any of these people for some reason


----------



## gsingh (Aug 2, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> ya know, if you're gonna try to do something like this, maybe include actual forum mods/admins lmao


i thought about that, but decided against it, since the admins have never really had anything to do with the unofficial forum comps before


----------



## OreKehStrah (Aug 2, 2022)

qwr said:


> I don't trust any of these people for some reason


agreed, as it feels like a group of kids trying to feel special or have some kind of power lmao. There's no real reason for it anyway


----------



## Garf (Aug 2, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i thought about that, but decided against it, since the admins have never really had anything to do with the unofficial forum comps before


I agree with @OreKehStrah, I think that one of the moderators/admin should be a competition manager.
There is already a forums competition. But I think this might be a fun idea.
Why not ask @pjk or @Mike Hughey to be a third manager? They can keep a close eye once in a while and maybe correct any errors that can occur. Mike and pjk are the oldest moderators, with pjk being the oldest. I think it would make sense to ask them for advice for being a manager of a competition.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 2, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> agreed, as it feels like a group of kids trying to feel special or have some kind of power lmao. There's no real reason for it anyway


we just wanted to have the forum comps be a bit more organized, but if you think its stupid, then completely ignore this thread.


Garf said:


> I agree with @OreKehStrah, I think that one of the moderators/admin should be a competition manager.
> There is already a forums competition. But I think this might be a fun idea.
> Why not ask @pjk or @Mike Hughey to be a third manager? They can keep a close eye once in a while and maybe correct any errors that can occur. Mike and pjk are the oldest moderators, with pjk being the oldest. I think it would make sense to ask them for advice for being a manager of a competition.


this could work, having more official power on the forums, while not giving the admins full control


----------



## Garf (Aug 2, 2022)

gsingh said:


> we just wanted to have the forum comps be a bit more organized, but if you think its stupid, then completely ignore this thread.
> 
> this could work, having more official power on the forums, while not giving the admins full control


I believe this isn't the best way to phrase this idea.
I wouldn't say power, just more guidance. Technically y'all (kinda including me, kinda not because I am giving the idea) are trying to make this competition seem better than the official Speedsolving forum competition. However, I believe this competition organization only focuses on WCA events, ss focuses on wca+more. If we added more events and threw in an admin personal, we could make this more legit and therefore more inviting.
I don't like saying this, but you have a record of cheating, so speaking for the sake of us isn't the smartest move in my opinion...
Edit: I take that back about all WCA for SFCA, but it seems like it is more biased towards the wca events that already exist...


----------



## gsingh (Aug 2, 2022)

Garf said:


> I believe this isn't the best way to phrase this idea.
> I wouldn't say power, just more guidance. Technically y'all (kinda including me, kinda not because I am giving the idea) are trying to make this competition seem better than the official Speedsolving forum competition. However, I believe this competition only focuses on WCA events, ss focuses on wca+more. If we added more events and threw in an admin personal, we could make this more legit and therefore more inviting.
> I don't like saying this, but you have a record of cheating, so speaking for the sake of us isn't the smartest move in my opinion...


not only wca events, any event or twisty puzzle
and yea, when i try to do something like this i do get a lot more hate then a more trusted member would. i have caused some major arguments on this forum for absolutely, because ppl tend to hold a grudge against me, which i get. but if you dont like something i do (not saying this to @Garf but to a lot of other ppl), just tell me what im doing wrong without acting like you're gonna die if i dont change something.
ill shut this down (unless the rest of the team would like to continue), because i dont want to start another major forum argument.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Aug 2, 2022)

Just to clarify, I like the idea of some sort of system to keep track of various online comps that happen on the forums. I think that would be pretty neat.
However, I think an effort should be made to at least ask some of the SSF staff for input/guidance such that it can be a more officiated and organized group vs just a bunch of random kids going “hey we wanna be in charge of forum comps.” 
From a normal persons perspective, there’s no difference between if you declare yourself to be the organization leader or myself or some random person.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 2, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Just to clarify, I like the idea of some sort of system to keep track of various online comps that happen on the forums. I think that would be pretty neat.
> However, I think an effort should be made to at least ask some of the SSF staff for input/guidance such that it can be a more officiated and organized group vs just a bunch of random kids going “hey we wanna be in charge of forum comps.”
> From a normal persons perspective, there’s no difference between if you declare yourself to be the organization leader or myself or some random person.


i agree with this. i will pm the mods to have this be more official and professional


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 2, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i agree with this. i will pm the mods to have this be more official and professional


You might want to start with your grammar. : )


----------



## gsingh (Aug 2, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> You might want to start with your grammar. : )


sorry. ignore it, its pretty late here. ima get some sleep and hope i can talk right tomorrow


----------



## Timona (Aug 2, 2022)

gsingh said:


> *Rankings/Records:*
> 
> Timo*m*a
> 
> Garf


----------



## hyn (Aug 2, 2022)

Timona said:


>


lol, how well would catfishing with that name work


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 2, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Been wanting to do this for a while.
> 
> The SFCA is made up of people that oversee forum comps.
> 
> ...


Interesting idea, good luck to all the people who are volunteering for roles.

SFCA sounds cool.


----------



## Timona (Aug 2, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> ya know, if you're gonna try to do something like this, maybe include actual forum mods/admins lmao


Don't you think they have enough work on their head, currently modding and managing an entire forum?? Imagine being and admin of Quora, that's a lot of work.


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 2, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Been wanting to do this for a while.
> 
> The SFCA is made up of people that oversee forum comps.
> 
> ...


Ok, but why?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 2, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Ok, but why?


To make online competitions more organized also so that we can have stuff like rankings.


----------



## turtwig (Aug 2, 2022)

How about you guys just run your own series of competitions if you're interested in running these regularly. Don't claim to be the "official" forum competition association or anything like that. Unless you get a forum moderator on board it's not going to be official anyway (I don't see what the point of that would be anyway, the weekly forum competition already exists). Come up with your own branding. I would also encourage you to come up with something special about the competitions so that it's not just a clone of other online competitions (except with much fewer competitors).


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 2, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> To make online competitions more organized


Ngl, the comps organized by your 'delegates' have sucked, and I'm glad I didn't enter them.


Luke Solves Cubes said:


> also so that we can have stuff like rankings.


But why

Ok, let's look at other features of the SFCA, or whatever it's called.

1: Competitions
Ok, competitions, cool. Why do we need an association for them? Beats me. They're not official either way.
2: Records
This is literally the same thing as rankings why does it exist?
3: Live
This is not live in any way. It's basically looking back at past comp rounds.
4: Regulations
They're completely empty (so far), and if you're gonna have different regulations than the WCA, good luck writing that all (I bet gsingh makes a special regulation for people who can't prove they're fast).

Another point to make is if half the people on the forums don't trust you, why are you a delegate? If this organization is gonna be a thing at least let the community help out deciding the delegates. If people don't trust you, why would they enter your SFACACAAFA organization?

Anyway, my last point is that why do people need help to organize competitions? And even if they did, it seems you aren't good at it either, let's look at the SJCs for instance.
1: Your organizers don't communicate very well


gsingh said:


> Scrambles and Google Form are up on the website! *R2 starts now.*
> To see if you have qualified for R2, please check the Current Rankings page of the website. If your name is in green for an event, you have made it to R2 for that event.
> blah blah blah blah comp stuff blah blah blah


A few (insert unit of time)s later:


baseballjello67 said:


> *R2 starts in 9 hours*. blah blah redo all of it later


2: I forgot what it was but I'm sure it was good.

Also, did you put @BenChristman1's comp in the SCFA when he specifically said


BenChristman1 said:


> This competition is not associated with the SFCA. Please PM me separately if you have any questions about this decision.


? Dang, you just straight up claimed his comp. I'm sure that's against the law in at least 8 states.


----------



## qwr (Aug 2, 2022)

Timona said:


> Don't you think they have enough work on their head, currently modding and managing an entire forum?? Imagine being and admin of Quora, that's a lot of work.


Quora is a place for self-proclaimed experts to post garbage anyway
I would actually trust the people here more


----------



## kubesolver (Aug 3, 2022)

I think my beef with the new institution is that it isn't the organic natural way to build organization like that. 

You don't have capital, employees, regulations etc. They're is no need to formalize anything. Just run your comps, make a thread or page with combined stats from them and let it grow.

If I remember correctly WCA started literally as a website run by one guy and it scsled up to having specific roles and legal form when just one guy with a website wasn't good enough anymore for the purpose of getting sponsors for the competitions, paying for certain services etc.

It grew into real organization and gained recognition as official because everyone in the community gathered around a website with rankings. 

You start from the opposite direction by creating an empty organization and giving yourself and your friends executive roles and hope the masses will follow.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 3, 2022)

Some thoughts on this:



Spoiler: tldr



I'm don't think this is necessarily a bad idea, but it would be better to have an official or more trustworthy/responsible people in this organization. Also would be better if other people voted on delegates and managers.



A few words about the competition "Speedsolving July Championships" first.


Imsoosm said:


> Also, this will be a very big competition, so I might need another host to *help* me. If you are interested, please PM me!!


Note that in the original post I asked for some people to *help me with organizing*, not *taking over organizing*. All desicions made by other organizers should come to me first, and if I approve, then they can continue. I originally planned to have all of the competitors submit all of their times in a round for all events in one message. That way the thread wouldn't be spammed with tons of messages.

Then @gsingh says we should use google docs and websites to keep track of the scores. This is a great idea and helps keeping track of peoples' results easier. At least it _was_ a great idea until gsingh stopped updating the website and announcing stuff. I'm not blaming him, but maybe it's better to tell some of the other hosts who can access google about it before going offline for 3 days? That way the competition could be running more smoothly?

@baseballjello67 also made the decision of removing like 6 events. Again, not blaming him since it already happened, but he should have at least informed me of the decision before making the announcement.

...

Anyway, the past is the past, so what was done has already happened. I'm not blaming any of the members said above, and I do appreciate their efforts in running the competition, but I'm just saying there's a lot of room for improvement, and better communication between the people.

I think this association might turn out to be pretty good, keeping track of all of the unofficial forum competitions. But some people certainly need to prove that they are more responsible to become a delegate/manager. I think this decision should be voted on by other forum members first.


----------

